# Fish tank bow?



## souldct (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi guys,

I just recently purchased a 20 gallon glass tank a month ago and is sitting on a sturdy aquarium stand. I noticed that my glass tank bow outwards about 1/8 inch on the front side of the tank, other sides not as noticable. Is it normal? I have heard differently from two local aquarium suppliers. Thanks


----------



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

All tanks will bow a little bit. Most people just don't notice it. If it's not leaking and the frame isn't cracked you are ok.


----------

